# Germany must end "welcome culture" for refugees



## barryqwalsh (Nov 21, 2015)

*A prominent ally of Chancellor Angela Merkel stepped up his criticism of her refugee policy on Saturday, demanding an end to the "Willkommenskultur" that has encouraged record numbers of migrants to seek asylum in Germany.*

A day after criticising Merkel - as she stood uncomfortably beside him on stage - for refusing to put a cap on the number of refugees entering Germany, Bavarian leader Horst Seehofer called for "a culture of reason, not a culture of welcome."


Merkel berated over refugee policy by key ally, who says Germany must end "welcome culture" for refugees - Independent.ie


----------



## DarkFury (Nov 21, 2015)

*At this point I question Merkels sanity.*


----------



## The Great Goose (Nov 21, 2015)

Poor Germany.

A proclivity for standing up for oneself rarely ends well.


----------



## The Great Goose (Nov 21, 2015)

darkFury said:


> *At this point I question Merkels sanity.*


I question her race.


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Nov 23, 2015)

The Great Goose said:


> darkFury said:
> 
> 
> > *At this point I question Merkels sanity.*
> ...



(X)She certainly appears to be an enemy and traitor to her own race. How can anybody allow over 800,000 Arabs into her country, and think that all will go well. The woman needs help.


----------



## Mudda (Nov 23, 2015)

I just hope the ovens still work!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Nov 23, 2015)

DarkFury said:


> *At this point I question Merkels sanity.*



Traitor Merkel's sanity has been in question for two months, the woman is an utter disgrace and either belongs in prison or a rubber room.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Nov 23, 2015)

feduptaxpayer said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> > darkFury said:
> ...



Multiculturism is a code word for white genocide.

Merkel IS a Traitor, not only to Germany, but yes to the white race. All Multiculturists are traitor to the white race and the word Racism is a code word for anti-white people.

Notice how ONLY white people are called "racist"? Robert Mugabe, Louis Farrakhan and Black Lives Matter, they can say "kill all white people", yet they never get called racist by the pathetic media and the mentally ill Leftists do they?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Nov 23, 2015)

The Great Goose said:


> Poor Germany.
> 
> A proclivity for standing up for oneself rarely ends well.



I'm not sure it's going to be a Fröhliche Weihnachten in Germany this year, not with thousands of angry, young and hostile so-called refugees on the prowl.


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Nov 27, 2015)

Mudda said:


> I just hope the ovens still work!




(X)Swords will work just fine. They will make a bloody mess but what the hell.


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Nov 27, 2015)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> > The Great Goose said:
> ...




(X)Whites are the only racists on earth according to the lame duck zionist lieberal media. We can never do anything right. 80% of new immigrants coming to Canada are coming from non-white countries, and this has been going on for several decades, starting with the lieberals and punk kid Turdeau's old man Pierre, the destroyer of Canada. Talk about wanting to commit racial suicide, eh?  Multiculturalism does not unite and it will destroy all the white countries of the world if they do not unite as a people, and start standing up and fighting for our race. Caucasians are approx. 8-9% of world population which makes us a minority already in the world. And we are going down every year thanks to agendas and anti-white programs like multiculturalism,third world immigration,the promotion of homosexuality and inter-racial marriage which the media and TV Hollywood keep trying to push, and make it appear as normal. Of course there are the dummy whites out there who will try to make this post appear to be nothing more than trying to push white racism, which is the contrary. Too want to talk about being white and being proud of your white heritage and race is suppose to be racist then so be it. 

Personally, I take it as an honor when someone calls me a racist because I know that I am just pissing off another lieberal who hates the white race. Aw too bad, so sad.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Nov 27, 2015)

feduptaxpayer said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > feduptaxpayer said:
> ...



I'm actually hearing of more of us white people waking up each day. I think the obvious planned and co-ordinated so-called Refugee Crisis happening here in Europe IS waking people up.

The planners ie. the UN, NGO's, Extreme Leftists, Goldman Sachs and George Soros, they just haven't even been subtle about this, therefore it's become blatantly obvious as to what it is....a planned invasion of Muslims and Sub-Saharan African savages into what is still predominantly Christian and White Europe.

Flood Europe with them, ramp up the so-called "White Guilt" and encourage further mixing in the form of getting white girls to lay down with Muslims and Africans and produce a non-white baby, thus further reducing the white race.

Whites with whites they want this in itself to be considered racist, when it's actually completely natural to produce children with your own kind and it's actually perfectly immoral to reject your own kind and lay down with alien kinds.

The fact is we need white families to have at least four children, as the Muslims and the African's they pop out a baby a year and on average have 4-6 children families, it's not good enough for white families to just have one of two children, if it carries on that way we get to white genocide, the eradication of our race within say 100 years.


----------



## barryqwalsh (Nov 27, 2015)

WATCH: The Anti-Migrant Video Going Viral Across Europe

“We are in danger, every day, every minute. We need someone to protect us. They come into our houses. I want to go to work, but I can’t. Our children want to go to school, but they can’t. They have stolen our lives!”.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Nov 27, 2015)

barryqwalsh said:


> WATCH: The Anti-Migrant Video Going Viral Across Europe
> 
> “We are in danger, every day, every minute. We need someone to protect us. They come into our houses. I want to go to work, but I can’t. Our children want to go to school, but they can’t. They have stolen our lives!”.



The fellow that originally put that up, he predicted it'd be taken down and told people to copy it. Of course it was taken down and thank goodness people copied it.

The Propaganda media, who are themselves traitors, refuse to show the truth, they are beneath contempt.

I'm rather alarmed that we're not seeing anything regarding the so-called refugees on the MSM television now, previously for near two months it was blanket coverage of them. We know the POS are still getting in, I read about a ton of angry males from everywhere from Afghanistan, Pakistan, Bangladesh and African savage nations going batsh-it crazy demanding to be let across the Macedonian border....in fact they held a sign saying:






When you have a violent demand like OPEN OR DIE....and you have you're army there with guns, I'm sorry, you consider this an invasion and a violent one and you get your army to shoot the bastards and that's that.

F-ck the UN, f-ck the NGO's.


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 27, 2015)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> > The Great Goose said:
> ...


I prefer the word sociopath...


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 27, 2015)

feduptaxpayer said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > feduptaxpayer said:
> ...


A single race does not represent one single  culture...


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Nov 27, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > feduptaxpayer said:
> ...



Who for Merkel? Well I agree that Merkel obviously displays sociopathic tendencies, but she is a full-on traitor.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 27, 2015)

The Great Goose said:


> darkFury said:
> 
> 
> > *At this point I question Merkels sanity.*
> ...




Who is she racing?


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 27, 2015)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


People that have no conscience about killing or harming other humans are sociopaths..


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 27, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> > darkFury said:
> ...


Speed Racer...


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Nov 27, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



European Culture has been white for many thousands of years, from art to music to architecture to literature etc.

Blacks and Muslims have contributed zero to European Culture, they have no right to be part of our Continent. I don't wish them harm, they need to all go back to their own natural habitats amongst their own people and their own whatever culture.

Europe for Europeans. Africa for Africans. Muslim for Islamic nations.


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 27, 2015)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > feduptaxpayer said:
> ...


Yet Muslims have been part of Europe's history as have the Jews..Yet the Europeans have treated both harshly....


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 27, 2015)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Flood Europe with them, ramp up the so-called "White Guilt" and encourage further mixing in the form of getting white girls to lay down with Muslims and Africans and produce a non-white baby, thus further reducing the white race.
> 
> Whites with whites they want this in itself to be considered racist, when it's actually completely natural to produce children with your own kind and it's actually perfectly immoral to reject your own kind and lay down with alien kinds......






Wow, you are one frightened little micro-dick loser. Find something else to piss yourself over.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Nov 27, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



Which is why I agree that Merkel is also a sociopath. She obviously doesn't care if the German people nor any European nations people are now in potential danger because of her unilateral open invitation for our Continent to be swamped by many hundreds of thousands and x amount of terrorists amongst them.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Nov 27, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Flood Europe with them, ramp up the so-called "White Guilt" and encourage further mixing in the form of getting white girls to lay down with Muslims and Africans and produce a non-white baby, thus further reducing the white race.
> ...



Being a girl of course, I don't have a dick darling.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Nov 27, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



Islam has never been part of Europe, they tried, that's what all those Crusades were about.

This entire disaster that Merkel has caused, this will inevitably result in one last Crusade to remove them....we thought the Gates of Vienna was the end of it....unfortunately thanks to Merkel it wasn't.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 27, 2015)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Europe for Europeans. Africa for Africans. Muslim for Islamic nations.





There is no place for cowards like you. Grow the fuck up.


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 27, 2015)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


Ever hear of a play called Othello? Evidently Muslims were part of society in Europe..


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 27, 2015)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...




You've probably never 'had' one, you frightened, irrelevant heifer.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 27, 2015)

A Brief History of Islam in Europe - Leiden University Press


Islam and Europe Timeline (355-1291 A.D.)


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Nov 28, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Europe for Europeans. Africa for Africans. Muslim for Islamic nations.
> ...



You need to educate yourself. Richard von Coudenhove-Kalergi would be a start....the EU Commission WORSHIP this man....being a paedophile amongst other things doesn't seem to bother them. His wife Ida Roland-Coudenhove-Kalergi was 13 years-old when he married her.

Snip....THIS is called White genocide, where actual white people cease to exist and are replaced by some mixed hybrid that eradicates the Caucasion:

"In his book _Praktischer Idealismus_ (_Practical Idealism_), he wrote:[42]

“ The man of the future will be of mixed race. Today's races and classes will gradually disappear owing to the vanishing of space, time, and prejudice. The Eurasian-Negroid race of the future, similar in its appearance to the Ancient Egyptians, will replace the diversity of peoples with a diversity of individuals."

Richard Nikolaus von Coudenhove-Kalergi - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia 

The EU give out an award to those who believe in and help to forward this destruction. Here's the previous EU Commission President Herman Van Rumpoy babbling in his acceptance speech at getting the European Prize Coudenhove-Kalergi in 2012:

European Commission - PRESS RELEASES  - Press release - Vienna, 16 November 2012 President of the European Council Herman Van Rompuy  Acceptance speech on the occasion of the Award of the European Prize Coudenhove-Kalergi 2012 "Peace and the European idea"

Here's the current EU Commission President Jean-Claude Juncker posing with the same award they gave him on May 7 2014:





This isn't even a Conspiracy, it's reality. I WISH it was a Conspiracy I really do, but it's not....the proof is right in the pudding.

This is why the EU has ignored public opinion and even ignored their OWN EU rules on the subject of migrants....they WANT as many as this crowd in as possible, this way, as you can read from the links creates THE long-held dream of not only of the complete lunatic Richard von Coudenhove-Kalergi but also of his equally lunatic followers....self-hating white people.

This is their insane plan to stop so-called "racism", by destroying the ethnic white European and replacing them with a mixed-race group as dreamed up by Coudenhove-Kalergi himself.

The truth doesn't lie.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Nov 28, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> A Brief History of Islam in Europe - Leiden University Press
> 
> 
> Islam and Europe Timeline (355-1291 A.D.)



Have you even heard about WHY we had all those Crusades?

Are you even educated on anything at all?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Nov 28, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...




No I never had a dick, I was BORN female....I'm NOT a Transgender freak.

Maybe you are Transgender I don't know, you seem rather confused about what constitutes the female biological anatomy.

Hint -* FEMALES NEVER HAVE POSSESSED DICKS.*


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 28, 2015)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...




All set, coward.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 28, 2015)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> ....
> 
> Are you even educated on anything at all?




Yes, coward.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 28, 2015)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...




I'm sure you haven't. Who would want to go near a filthy, cowardly heifer like you?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Nov 28, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > ....
> ...



What are your education credentials? I gave mine on another thread that you 'um followed me to.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Nov 28, 2015)

DarkFury said:


> *At this point I question Merkels sanity.*



It's not just Merkel's sanity and it's not just her who's a Traitor. All the Leftists including the nutty Green Party are Traitors. Watch the short clip within this link, hear the Traitor Green lunatic....personally I want bitches like her dumped into the "refugee" centres with the doors locked, her ilk deserve the Cultural Enrichment the savages give:

GERMANY: Far left ‘GREENS’ party politician is thrilled that the white population is being replaced by Muslims - Walid Shoebat

Here's some of the comments from the 'um Comments Section:






richinnameonly  BayouCoyote • 9 hours ago


What a team, Merkel and Soros. Insanity guaranteed

Michael Powell • a day ago
The applause wasn't exactly overwhelming.

Jean Robertson • a day ago
the coudenhove kalergi white genocide project. Angela Merkel received the Kalergi European Prize. They sure do hate the white skin colour.

Kamau41 • 18 hours ago
Well, this far left wing liberal woman in a few years will not be thinking having a 'super cultural' society will be a great 'change' when she will be forced to wear a burqa. I wonder where did we hear the word 'change' before? We know where that has gotten us today.

Ellie • 10 hours ago
The US Refugee Resettlement Act of 1980 gave the US refugee program to the UN to run. In order to be eligible for admission to the US the refugee must live in an officially run UN refugee camp. Problem is that the refugee camps are many times run by Muslims and usually are full of Muslims. No Christian or minority can safely live in one of the UN camps. Therefore the US gets only Islamic refugees. A perfect set up.
Everyone in Europe knows that the people invading their countries are NOT refugees. They are Muslims from all over the middle east and Africa! They have been recruited by the Muslim Brotherhood to come get the refugee benefits being offered and to take the west for "allah!"
We are seeing Europe and the US being flooded with Islamic terrorists while Christians and other minorities are facing GENOCIDE! "



 If people haven't heard of Walid Shoebat, here's his biography....he's a former Radical Muslim, he's former PLO, he converted to Christianity 21 years ago. We need the Walid Shoebat's of this world, they deserve our respect and friendship, they saw the wrong and turned away from it and decided to be friends of humanity instead of enemies, as such they are our brothers and sisters. Unlike the Green Party bitch above in the clip, her ilk need tarring and feathering and locking in a dungeon....THEY are our enemies, THEY are humanities enemies, THEY are not only aiding our common enemy THEY are bringing our common enemy to live amongst us....history tells us that has never worked, that it's always ended in bloodshed. Centuries of history is our warning, we don't forget history, which is why millions of us across Europe, including the whole of Eastern Europe are sounding the warning bell....we will prevail, our Lord is with us.

Snip, in his own extremely honest words:

*Who is Walid?*
*Biography of Walid Shoebat*


*For the record, my name is Walid Shoebat. I used to be a radicalized Muslim willing to die for the cause of Jihad until I converted to Christianity in 1994. As a member of the PLO I was involved in terror activity, and was imprisoned in Jerusalem for three weeks. In prison, I was recruited to plant a bomb in Bethlehem as a result of which, thank God, no one was injured. My mother was an American and my father a Palestinian Arab. My parents sent me in 1978 to the United States to study at Loop College in Chicago Illinois. There I was recruited at a hotel “Terror Conference” by Jamal Said, a founder of the IAP (Islamic Association of Palestine) and Imam at one of the largest mosques in Chicago. The IAP was a forerunner to today’s Hamas terror organization and also to the terror front group CAIR (Council for American Islamic relations). This was in the early 1980s when I was being trained for Jihad activities in the USA along with many other young foreigners as well as US citizens. The Imams were the prime recruiters for terrorism then as they are still today and terror conferences are held all over the USA to this day."*

The link to the rest of his biography:

Who is Walid? - Walid Shoebat


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 28, 2015)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...






What exactly are you curious about, heifer? And why?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Nov 28, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Are you completely unable to respond without resorting to name-calling? You really are that utterly devoid of any sort of intelligence?

Seems I struck a nerve, what are you? Muslim, black, Transgender, gay or what....I mean you're overtly sensitive it seems, so you must be some type of "minority" or are you just a Leftist self-hating white who are as bad as the "minority" crowd due to feeling guilty about even being alive and always loving the "victim" of something or other.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Nov 28, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



In fact, you're just a useless waste of space. You insult my intelligence, you're also incredibly bad-mannered with your obsessive name-calling....you have not given ONE response that had either contained one iota of intelligence nor have you give ONE response that has had any sort of merit.

I'm putting you on Ignore, go and babble your pointless drivel to someone else.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Nov 28, 2015)

barryqwalsh said:


> *A prominent ally of Chancellor Angela Merkel stepped up his criticism of her refugee policy on Saturday, demanding an end to the "Willkommenskultur" that has encouraged record numbers of migrants to seek asylum in Germany.*
> 
> A day after criticising Merkel - as she stood uncomfortably beside him on stage - for refusing to put a cap on the number of refugees entering Germany, Bavarian leader Horst Seehofer called for "a culture of reason, not a culture of welcome."
> 
> ...



This is for that bad-mannered so and so that I've just put on Ignore.

I'm married to a *gasp* MAN, and as you're so obsessed with dicks, I can happily report that Mr. Lucy does indeed, being a biologically born male have a dick!

Gosh, how _novel _a woman being married to a man, I mean _whatever_ next?!

So sorry that I'm not one of those freaks of nature that chooses to get it on with a member of the same sex 

Shame on me for being one of those HATED Breeders huh?


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 28, 2015)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Seems I struck a nerve, what are you? Muslim, black, Transgender, gay



Nope, nope, nope, and nope. 



Lucy Hamilton said:


> you must be some type of "minority"



Nope.



Lucy Hamilton said:


> or are you just a Leftist self-hating white
> ....



Nope.


You're really good at being completely wrong. Do you have a degree in that too?


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 28, 2015)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> You insult my intelligence.....






You don't have enough to realize that's impossible.


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Dec 7, 2015)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > feduptaxpayer said:
> ...




(X)I agree.


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Dec 7, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...




(X)Suppose that there was a massive white European exit where tens of thousands of white Europeans started to emigrate to some Arab countries, and some of those Europeans in some of those countries started to demand that some of their values and religious beliefs be foisted on the people there, what do you think would happen to them? I will bet you that those Europeans would start to be treated harshly by the people of those countries. Forcing several races together is a recipe for disaster. Over in Europe the white Europeans are being forced to assimilate into the non-white race and their culture and religion rather than the other way around. It's bloody nuts.


----------



## Moonglow (Dec 7, 2015)

feduptaxpayer said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


Much like the settling of the Americas by Europeans.....


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Dec 7, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Flood Europe with them, ramp up the so-called "White Guilt" and encourage further mixing in the form of getting white girls to lay down with Muslims and Africans and produce a non-white baby, thus further reducing the white race.
> ...




(X)Truth hurts, eh lieberal loser? The white race is in trouble and there is nothing more important than speaking up about it. Non-whites and fags can be proud of who they are and nobody calls them racists or bigots but when whites do the same thing they are called racists and bigots. They have to always be racist for saying that they are proud of who they are. Well that bull chit has to stop. Whites have a right to protect themselves from becoming minorities in their own countries or maybe even go extinct one day. .


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Dec 7, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...




(X)I will bet that you have never tried out any indoor plumbing, have you?  Chuckle-chuckle.


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Dec 7, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Europe for Europeans. Africa for Africans. Muslim for Islamic nations.
> ...



(X)It sure looks to me like she is a lot more grown up and much more intelligent than you'll ever be, and she certainly isn't so politically correct as you are, lieberal loser. 

Personally, it looks to me like you are two bricks short of a load, fella. Just my personal opinion, of course.   Te-he.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 7, 2015)

feduptaxpayer said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...





Who exactly are you talking to?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Dec 7, 2015)

feduptaxpayer said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


Darling they'd probably chop all of the heads off....you know, like they have the disturbing habit of doing.

The races should always stay separate, I'm not advocating killing people, the logical method of keeping everyone permanently safe and happy is actual segregation of the different races. I'm perfectly okay with associating with each other but NOT living together in the SAME nations or Continents in this particular case.

Oil and water don't mix. Multiculturism is a code word for white genocide. Racism is a code word for anti-white.

White people apparently, well we have NO right to keep our Centuries old Cultures or our Centuries old religions or even our Centuries old nations....wanting to preserve ALL of these is according to the Politically Correct Multiculturists considered "racist"....many of the latter are themselves white, but self-hating whites driven almost insane by some bizarre notion of "white guilt" et al.

The memo is ONLY white people are racist....black's shouting about their culture and proudness at being black, THIS isn't racist, when of course it IS as they themselves immediately at the drop of a hat draw attention to their blackness.

I don't say "hello, I'm a proud white woman", as I'm white and obviously proud to be, I feel no need to publically announce such a thing....unlike the blacks who have to announce how they're "black and proud".


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 7, 2015)

feduptaxpayer said:


> .... Whites have a right to protect themselves from becoming minorities in their own countries ..... .




Which countries are those? It sure as hell doesn't include the United States of America.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 7, 2015)

feduptaxpayer said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...




What are you talking about, headcase?


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 7, 2015)

feduptaxpayer said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...




It looks that way to you because you are a frightened little headcase.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Dec 7, 2015)

feduptaxpayer said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Political correctness is pure evil. We're in this disaster because of political correctness and it's bastard offspring Multiculturism.


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Dec 7, 2015)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...




(X)This white hater is probably one of those Zionists who when confronted with the truth, and they cannot debate or reply properly, they then resort to attacks and name calling as that is all they have left that they can resort too, the Marxist losers. Why these white hating losers have a problem with a white person who wants to save his/her race is beyond me, and indeed the white race needs to fight back if it is going to survive assimilation into the dark world, Maybe he is transgender, and is totally living in a confused and screwed up who the hell am I world. Keep up the good work, and don't let freaks like this loser get to you. Wear his attacks as a badge of honor. Cool.


----------



## Moonglow (Dec 7, 2015)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


What did you chaps do with the Picts?


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 7, 2015)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> ........
> 
> The races should always stay separate.......




Never have, never will.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 7, 2015)

feduptaxpayer said:


> ...This white hater........






Who, headcase?


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Dec 7, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...




(X)What was in America when the Europeans came here was nothing but forests and animals and Indians. It would still be the same today if it were not for the Europeans coming to North America and doing something with the place. Before the Europeans came to North America the Indians were not the angels that the lieberal Marxists like to make them out to be. There were wars against different tribes, they took one another as slaves or they just killed one another. Europeans brought civilization to the Indian. They just did not appreciate it then. I would bet you today that not one Indian would want to go back to the good old days of living in tents at 20 below zero with no furnace. And if they did want to go back to their past and culture well why haven't they done it yet? Blacks are no different. The ones today living in North America seem to be quite happy to stay here among us Europeans, as I have not seen any massive moves on their part to go back to Africa. They know that they have it better here. Those welfare checks work great for some of them. If white people are suppose to be so bad and are racist then why do so many non-whites want to go to white countries and live? Wouldn't they be terrified to come here? We keep allowing hundreds of thousands of non-whites into North America every year? The non-whites know that to live among us white people they have a chance at having a good life. All this non-white invasion going on these days, Europeans have to start asking the question, will we survive as a race of white people if we continue to allow all these non-whites to enter their countries. I say that we need a moratorium on non-white immigration now for years to come to get back to where we were in the early 1900's. Works for me.


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Dec 7, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > ........
> ...




(X)The white race is in trouble with the likes of your ilk around.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 7, 2015)

feduptaxpayer said:


> ....What was in America when the Europeans came here was nothing but forests and animals and Indians.....




Wow...you really are an ignorant fool.


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Dec 7, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> > ...This white hater........
> ...




(X)At least this headcase doesn't have mush for brains, like you appear to have, fella.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 7, 2015)

feduptaxpayer said:


> ... I say that we need a moratorium on non-white immigration now for years to come .....




Who is "we," headcase?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Dec 7, 2015)

feduptaxpayer said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



To be honest, I found his/her attitude incredibly aggressive and hostile, not to say rather strange. They definitely just flipped, as I commented I obviously hit some nerve there.

The thing is the Multiculturalists have an unhealthy obsession with trying to almost shame whites into having children primarily with blacks and anyone saying no to this is "racist"

Within actual black communities, a black being with a white and having children is looked down on, blacks producing with whites are considered "race traitors", they believe that the black man should be having children instead with a black woman and I happen to agree with them....yet I'd be considered a "racist" whilst they wouldn't be considered a "racist"

The whole thing is absolutely absurd in the extreme, not to mention hypocritical in the most shocking and blatant way.

He/she hasn't gotten to me, I'm never going to change my beliefs, I know many millions agree with me and I see no reason why white people should give in to Multicultural bullying.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 7, 2015)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> .... Multiculturalists have an unhealthy obsession with trying to almost shame whites into having children primarily with blacks ......





You got a bad batch of weed. Throw it out and seek help.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Dec 7, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > feduptaxpayer said:
> ...



Their decendents are called the Scots and Irish.

Picts - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 7, 2015)

feduptaxpayer said:


> this headcase doesn't have mush for brains, like you appear to have, fella.





You clearly don't have anything for brains - or a spine for that matter.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 7, 2015)

feduptaxpayer said:


> ....The white race is in trouble with the likes of your ilk around.





You need help, headcase.


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Dec 7, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> > .... Whites have a right to protect themselves from becoming minorities in their own countries ..... .
> ...




(X)A little of a hundred years ago whites were well into the majority here in North America. But thanks to massive third world immigration invasion and the promotion of the gay life style, race mixing and that the promotion of multiculturalism the white race is starting to dwindle and is now suppose to be in the middle 60"s. Here in Canada 80% of the new immigrants are now coming from non-white countries, and this has been going on for several decades now. That is a recipe for racial suicide, and this needs to change very soon before whites become a minority here in North America. America has been in the same race mixing agenda for decades also. Some like to call it racist for daring to say such a thing, but screw them. If we let them influence us and give into their anti-hatred white rants, whites will deserve what happens to them. If you watch the news over in Europe, the Europeans are fast becoming pro-white and anti-immigration because they have a big problem with third world invasion also. They are losing their countries to the non-white invasion also. White people only make up about 8% of the population of the world, and we really are in the minority status in the world today. We have to do something about it now or perish as a race.


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Dec 7, 2015)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...





Lucy Hamilton said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...




(X)Whites marrying non-whites today are now being deemed to be race traitors. They have lost all their pride in who they are and their people. White people make up about 8% of world population, and that puts us well into minority status already. With all white countries bringing in more non-white people than white people they are asking for their demise. White countries need to put a moratorium in place and slow down or stop the third world invasion in their countries for years. Indeed, you are not alone.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 7, 2015)

feduptaxpayer said:


> ...A little of a hundred years ago whites were well into the majority here in North America.....



"North America" isn't a country, genius (although I understand the insecurity of you Canadians). By the way, and 'whites' are still in the majority in the US (for whatever the hell that matters). 


Get a handle on your fears.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 7, 2015)

feduptaxpayer said:


> ...We have to do something about it now or perish as a race.




Are you a-skeered, precious?


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 7, 2015)

feduptaxpayer said:


> .....Whites marrying non-whites today are now being deemed to be race traitors. ......





By whom, chicken shit?


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 7, 2015)

Do you clowns have any idea how ridiculous you sound pissing yourselves over some bullshit fabricated superficiality? You fail at 'human.'


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Dec 7, 2015)

feduptaxpayer said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > feduptaxpayer said:
> ...



The Marxist Justin Trudeau can't even wait to import the "poor refugees" to beautiful Canada. I heard that his Foreign Minister even has said that people with diseases like TB are going to be allowed in....WTF?!

America is well on the way to being a mixture majority Black-Hispanic. The San Bernardino area that the massacre occurred in, 50 years ago that was almost predominantly white, not anymore. LA County itself was predominantly white at one point and naturally the crime rate was exceptionally low....now most of LA County resembles Compton with black and Hispanic gangs peddling drugs and pimping women and usually shooting each other several times a week etc.

Who except a lunatic would call this PROGRESS? The utter degeneration and degradation of formerly civilised areas into basically Combat Zones and No-Go Areas....ONLY the Anarcho-Marxists, the Marxists and the Progressive Leftists would call this "progress".

Which surely must prove that they're either borderline mentally ill or actually mentally ill.


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Dec 7, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> > ...A little of a hundred years ago whites were well into the majority here in North America.....
> ...




(X)Stunned, where did I say that North America was a country. If I did I need you to show me. And if I did, I guess you have a problem with trying to get my drift, eh?


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Dec 7, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> > .....Whites marrying non-whites today are now being deemed to be race traitors. ......
> ...




(X)Well, I guess me for one.  Ha-ha.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Dec 7, 2015)

feduptaxpayer said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > feduptaxpayer said:
> ...



I agree 100%. The average European couple has 2 children, the Muslims between 6-8 children per family I read the other day. It doesn't take a rocket scientist to do the mathematics, within 30 years ethnic Europeans are going to be in the minority within 70 years we'll make up 10% on our OWN Continent, by then of course it won't belong to us anymore after many Centuries, within a 100 years we won't even exist.

This IS the genocide of the white European race and it's being actually encouraged by self-hating whites, Leftists, Marxists etc....it's completely criminal....where's the UN with their anti-Genocide rule....oh I forgot the UN are helping the white genocide along also.

How can anyone not believe that there's an evil Agenda here....ALL other races deserve to exist well into the future, except the white race apparently. We're against it, we're already clued-up, the thing is thanks to the Cultural Marxism they've brainwashed many whites into becoming self-hating whites on a permanent White Guilt Trip and as such these moronic individuals are cheerleading even their own ultimate demise.

It's not just Europe, it seems the whites in America, Canada, New Zealand and Australia have to be thinned out also....yet the African Continent their encouraged to keep having between 10-15 children each family, mouths they can't even feed but again the white people are MADE to pay for this also thanks to our Governments Overseas Aid Budgets....so whites are getting shafted from all angles.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Dec 7, 2015)

feduptaxpayer said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > feduptaxpayer said:
> ...



You're responding to the one I have on ignore of course. As I can't read their foolishness, your answers mean I must try and guess what you're responding too.

Most strange situation I'm finding myself in lol.


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Dec 7, 2015)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...




(X)With the likes of kid Turdeau and his ilk in power, and in control of our immigration borders, we can now only expect more like this refugee bull chit to go on. These white lieberals must really hate themselves alight. They are so stunned and totally oblivious to what they are doing, not only to themselves, but to their children and grandchildren, and their future. I despise these white traitors who have this white guilt about who they are. Why would anybody of sound mind of any race want to try and commit racial suicide against their own people is beyond me, and turn themselves into a minority in their own country. But that seems to be what we are stuck with. A bunch of stupid, lunatic, white-hating FOOLS. They do really show signs of lieberal Marxist mental illness, and we are stuck with them, and with their programs and agendas against the white race. Bloody sad indeed.


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Dec 7, 2015)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...




(X)Just remember this Lucy that I am on your side and with you all the way on our fight for white survival, and not with that dumbo wonkotare.  Chuckle-chuckle.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Dec 7, 2015)

feduptaxpayer said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > feduptaxpayer said:
> ...





feduptaxpayer said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > feduptaxpayer said:
> ...



It's inevitable that none of this is going to have a happy ending, it's going to end in bloodshed and Civil Wars....like these sort of clashes did in previous Centuries, it'll be the Final Crusade probably.


----------



## OohPooPahDoo (Dec 7, 2015)

barryqwalsh said:


> *A prominent ally of Chancellor Angela Merkel stepped up his criticism of her refugee policy on Saturday, demanding an end to the "Willkommenskultur" that has encouraged record numbers of migrants to seek asylum in Germany.*
> 
> A day after criticising Merkel - as she stood uncomfortably beside him on stage - for refusing to put a cap on the number of refugees entering Germany, Bavarian leader Horst Seehofer called for "a culture of reason, not a culture of welcome."
> 
> ...




Ending the policy would be a massive victory for ISIS.

Why does the right wing want ISIS to win?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Dec 7, 2015)

feduptaxpayer said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > feduptaxpayer said:
> ...



It's good that we're on the same side and we KNOW that there's millions of us on two Continents....European and North American brothers and sisters, together and prepared to fight for each other....we all must remember the calibre of the courage and integrity and spirit of Charlemagne and Charles Martel and we must hold true to everything that they stood for and worked for and fought for.

We must also NEVER allow the traitors to divide any of us, we are on the right side of history here and as such we must prevail.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Dec 7, 2015)

OohPooPahDoo said:


> barryqwalsh said:
> 
> 
> > *A prominent ally of Chancellor Angela Merkel stepped up his criticism of her refugee policy on Saturday, demanding an end to the "Willkommenskultur" that has encouraged record numbers of migrants to seek asylum in Germany.*
> ...



Absolute nonsense, such nonsense in fact that I can't even be bothered wasting time commenting further.


----------



## OohPooPahDoo (Dec 8, 2015)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> > barryqwalsh said:
> ...


Its baffling that your think ISIS actually wants the people they are trying to kill to get safely out of the war zone. I think you may have some mild mental reatrdation going on.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 8, 2015)

feduptaxpayer said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > feduptaxpayer said:
> ...




You must have failed the stormfront writing program, eh moron?


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 8, 2015)

feduptaxpayer said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > feduptaxpayer said:
> ...




In other words, nobody. What a pathetic coward you are.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 8, 2015)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...






Your silly little coward's fantasies are nothing but childish self-indulgence in personal weakness. Pathetic.


----------



## Swagger (Dec 9, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > feduptaxpayer said:
> ...



How many times has everyone told you? Go out and get yourself a girlfriend, you sickly little freak.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 9, 2015)

Swagger said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...





How many times have I told you to stop begging, deviant?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Dec 9, 2015)

Swagger said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



'Um are you talking to me darling? I'm a girl and I'm heterosexual....or are you talking to that bad-mannered, aggressive so and so that I've got on ignore?


----------



## Swagger (Dec 9, 2015)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



I was talking to Unkotare.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Dec 9, 2015)

Swagger said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Swagger said:
> ...



Okay good, obviously I agree with you, he almost certainly was babbling more nonsense and self-hate.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 9, 2015)

Swagger said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Swagger said:
> ...





Despite being told to stop begging.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Dec 9, 2015)

OohPooPahDoo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > OohPooPahDoo said:
> ...



 Is that you Obama?

You think that I've got some mild mental retardation going on? Really? Is that why I've got a History and Politics degree from Balliol College, Oxford University and why I also did a year at Heidelberg University in Germany?


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 9, 2015)

"Did a year"....


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Dec 13, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



(X)I have visited Stormfront in the past, and I see nothing wrong in what their members have to talk about. They are fighting for the survival of the Caucasian race, a race which your ilk want to destroy and eliminate. Good luck, loser.  Ha-ha.


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Dec 13, 2015)

OohPooPahDoo said:


> barryqwalsh said:
> 
> 
> > *A prominent ally of Chancellor Angela Merkel stepped up his criticism of her refugee policy on Saturday, demanding an end to the "Willkommenskultur" that has encouraged record numbers of migrants to seek asylum in Germany.*
> ...




(X)The right-wing warmongers in the West make lots of money from keeping ISIS around. It benefits them big time. Flooding Germany and Europe with non-whites will eventually result in the end of the Caucasian peoples in Europe as a majority in a few decades to come. Non-white immigration needs to stop now.


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Dec 13, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...




(X)Sure. Anybody that does not agree with people like you and your ilk, and your warped way of thinking, has to be somehow a pathetic coward. But that coming from you,will be taken as a compliment. Thank you.    Btw, up yours, loser.


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Dec 13, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> "Did a year"....




(X)Where did you do a year? In a mental institution?  Tee-hee.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 13, 2015)

feduptaxpayer said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > feduptaxpayer said:
> ...









What "ilk" is that, coward?


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 13, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> "Did a year"....





Washed out?


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Dec 18, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 18, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > "Did a year"....
> ...





.


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Dec 18, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...




(X)Just beginning.  Chuckle-chuckle.


----------



## Nutz (Dec 18, 2015)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


You know damn well you are inviting the killer muslims into Germany so they can help the Germans finish off killing the Jews.

How ridiculous is it that a nation hell bent on killing every Jew on earth welcomes in another savage species with the same goal.


----------



## Onyx (Dec 18, 2015)

Since it has been brought up.

As someone with Jewish roots, I am going to testify something. The Germans disgust me with all their ultra contemporary liberal shit about Jews. Why the fuck would a Jew even want to live there? All one could expect is a never-ending silent pity party. Is there anything more degrading than that? Being a Jew tin Germany is equivalent to being subhuman, because you are going to get treated differently, and not in a good way or anything. Kind of like how grown men with mental retardation are treated like children. 

At very least I am grateful that doesn't happen with conservative Muslims. They just openly hate you for your heritage and background.


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Dec 19, 2015)

Onyx said:


> Since it has been brought up.
> 
> As someone with Jewish roots, I am going to testify something. The Germans disgust me with all their ultra contemporary liberal shit about Jews. Why the fuck would a Jew even want to live there? All one could expect is a never-ending silent pity party. Is there anything more degrading than that? Being a Jew tin Germany is equivalent to being subhuman, because you are going to get treated differently, and not in a good way or anything. Kind of like how grown men with mental retardation are treated like children.
> 
> At very least I am grateful that doesn't happen with conservative Muslims. They just openly hate you for your heritage and background.



(X)Many Jewish organizations have been behind and pushing for more multiculturalism and non-white immigration into all Caucasian countries around the world. If you don't believe me then check the internet. I didn't make this up. Alternative media did.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 19, 2015)

feduptaxpayer said:


> Onyx said:
> 
> 
> > Since it has been brought up.
> ...





Oh no! Watch out for the poisoned well water!


Pathetic, anti-Semitic fool.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Dec 20, 2015)

Onyx said:


> Since it has been brought up.
> 
> As someone with Jewish roots, I am going to testify something. The Germans disgust me with all their ultra contemporary liberal shit about Jews. *Why the fuck would a Jew even want to live there?* All one could expect is a never-ending silent pity party. Is there anything more degrading than that? Being a Jew tin Germany is equivalent to being subhuman, because you are going to get treated differently, and not in a good way or anything. Kind of like how grown men with mental retardation are treated like children.
> 
> At very least I am grateful that doesn't happen with conservative Muslims. They just openly hate you for your heritage and background.



You make an interesting point, I agree, why would they? Why wouldn't they want to live in Israel instead? Perhaps you could attempt to answer this question, it's not just me who's curious, there are many who are equally curious.

I know no Jews myself, so I'm unable to have this conversation with an actual Jew face-to-face.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Dec 20, 2015)

feduptaxpayer said:


> Onyx said:
> 
> 
> > Since it has been brought up.
> ...



This is equally curious, almost every European Jewish organisation has been almost obsessively supporting the Multicultural thing, and as obsessively they oddly don't want their own communities to receive any of the Muslims OR the Sub-Saharan Africans....there's a particular, almost psychopathic woman named Barbara Lerner Specter, there is actual film footage of her almost licking her lips and from her own mouth not only DEMANDING multiculturism but also from her own mouth saying that it's Jews who are behind the whole plan to get as many non-Christians and non-whites into Europe.

The film is available online.

Barbara Lerner Specter is an Israeli citizen, I wonder why she's turned up in Sweden....her nation is Israel NOT Sweden, personally she should be deported back to Israel....trouble-causers pro-Multicultural aliens who are NOT Europeans citizens should ALL be deported back to nation of what it states on their passport.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Dec 20, 2015)

Nutz said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > feduptaxpayer said:
> ...



Huh?


----------



## Onyx (Dec 20, 2015)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> You make an interesting point, I agree, why would they? Why wouldn't they want to live in Israel instead? Perhaps you could attempt to answer this question, it's not just me who's curious, there are many who are equally curious.
> 
> I know no Jews myself, so I'm unable to have this conversation with an actual Jew face-to-face.



Many were born German. They consider themselves German. I was born American. I likewise consider myself American. 

I am not a fan of dividing up the earth into where people can and cannot live. Any piece of land that you can work on and provide for your family with, can be considered home. 


Ethnicity and culture should have nothing to do with it. That's why so many people over history have been saying "Fuck you, I have been here just as long!" in response to all the rampant xenophobia. I mean, Israel is a great place and all, but America is also a great place and many Jews would prefer to create their welfare here.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Dec 20, 2015)

Onyx said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > You make an interesting point, I agree, why would they? Why wouldn't they want to live in Israel instead? Perhaps you could attempt to answer this question, it's not just me who's curious, there are many who are equally curious.
> ...



So don't you think it's strange therefore, that nearly every Jewish organisation in Europe is not only welcoming but also encouraging that even MORE Muslims from the Middle East come charging into Europe? 

It's certainly a WTF?!


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Dec 20, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> > Onyx said:
> ...




(X)Yup, dare to challenge or question anything that has to do with Judaism, and one becomes and is always labelled anti-Semitic. How dare someone do such a terrible thing. They are always treated as pampered pooches in society. Your kind of ilk always think that Jews can do no wrong. Stunned fool. I think that you have been drinking too much of their poisoned(feel sorry for us)well water a little too much. They are suppose to be seen as only too funny,too caring, and too loving and poor persecuted people.


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Dec 20, 2015)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> > Onyx said:
> ...




(X)I saw that video of that biotch, and I wanted to puke just listening to her. In that video she did say that Jews were behind the push for multiculturalism for all white nations. And look at what multiculturalism has done for Sweden? Over 90% of the rapes being committed in Sweden are being done by Muslim men. The Zionist media will never report this on the mainstream controlled lame duck media because it just might wake up the white people around the world. Cannot allow that to happen. Although, I believe it is starting to happen, and it is starting in Sweden by the Swedish people who have had enough of this multiculturalism bull chit, and are starting to fight back.

But again our useless media will never report this. Sweden must be kept and be seen as a role model for the wonders and joys of multiculturalism. Of course the Unkotare types of this world will never bother to go check out the facts. It is much easier to remain politically correct and stunned and just attack and hope that will shut people down whom they don't agree with. But it's not working anymore because people are starting to see what the hell is going on, especially the Swedes. The game will soon be over. 

An alternative media website called "The Political Cesspool" is a great website for those interested in what is going on in the real world, and a website for anyone who wants to learn and know more about who and what are behind the programs and agendas such as multiculturalism. The website is for people with an open mind.


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Dec 20, 2015)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Onyx said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...




(X)It is not only Muslims that are flooding white countries but every other race and culture is also. Many white cities are starting to look more like non-white cities. We can thank those many Jewish organizations for that. And now Jews are starting to cry anti-semitism because of racism and hatred acts now being committed against them. Well they are now going to reap what they have sown, and they will deserve it. When one starts to chit on others, then the chit will eventually get back too them. Cool.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 21, 2015)

feduptaxpayer said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > feduptaxpayer said:
> ...




Pathetic, anti-Semitic fool.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 21, 2015)

feduptaxpayer said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Onyx said:
> ...




"White countries"? "White cities"? You are a yellow belly.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 21, 2015)

feduptaxpayer said:


> The game will soon be over.....




Meaning what, exactly? You'll whine and cry some more on the internet? How dramatic!


----------



## Gracie (Dec 21, 2015)

DarkFury said:


> *At this point I question Merkels sanity.*


Or her bank account. Or what powerful person is pulling her strings.


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Dec 22, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...




(X)How did you get this far in life with so little? Just curious.


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Dec 22, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...




(X)You certainly do lack what is very obvious. I am a "white" belly.  Chuckle-chuckle.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Dec 22, 2015)

feduptaxpayer said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > feduptaxpayer said:
> ...



Oh heck, is whatshisname who I have on ignore still babbling about stuff?

I assume, by your response, it can only be him/her/? you're responding to.


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Dec 22, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> > The game will soon be over.....
> ...




(X)I love to whine and cry on the internet. So, what's it too you anyway, Marxist loser?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Dec 22, 2015)

Gracie said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > *At this point I question Merkels sanity.*
> ...



Personally I think Traitor Merkel is being blackmailed, actually rather a number of people think this also.

Remember, the NSA was bugging the woman's PERSONAL phone calls for ELEVEN years, this was only leaked in what, 2012 by Edward Snowden....so 2001-2012, the NSA was listening in and recording EVERY personal phone call Merkel made or received....they began bugging her phone pre-Chancellorship, they started when she was CDU Chair.

Think of what juicy/embarrassing/corruption stuff/kinky/weirdshit/illegal things they might be holding to her head....Merkel therefore no choice but to do what they say or else...going against them would be like playing Russian Roulette with ALL the chambers loaded.


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Dec 22, 2015)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...




(X)Yup, like a fool I keep replying to this Marxist loser. I should put him on ignore like you have but he is just so much fun to play with. It is always fun to challenge these politically correct multicultural types  When you show them up for their knowing nothing they then start with the name calling. This just shows me that they have lost the argument. I win. Ha.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Dec 22, 2015)

feduptaxpayer said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > feduptaxpayer said:
> ...



So it's a he, a very confused he obviously.

Well, as you saw early in this thread, he immediately started calling me names, of course you're correct, they know what they babble is completely absurd and have nothing to fall back on, so they resort to name calling.

Really, you'd think he'd have given up already....perhaps he's a Masochist, just can't get enough of the punishment!


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Dec 22, 2015)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > DarkFury said:
> ...




(X)Indeed, this is how the game is played. Do as you are told to do or else. Just about every politician has a skeleton in their closet, and they all pretty well have to play the game or their political career is over. With Donald Trump they appear to have nothing on him as far as I know, and that is why they want him out of the running for President. They can't blackmail him, and he says it like it is and the people like what he says because he tells the truth something the scum bag  cannot accept.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Dec 22, 2015)

feduptaxpayer said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > feduptaxpayer said:
> ...



As I've got him on ignore, obviously I can't remember his name. However, his avatar is Japanese, and I think it might be the great Japanese actor Toshiro Mifune, who was in nearly every Akira Kurosawa film, all fabulous immense cinematic brilliance.

Toshiro Mifune - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Dec 22, 2015)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...




(X)I am not sure what it is. Maybe he is transgendered?  That is probably why he/she looks so confused and out of touch with reality.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Dec 22, 2015)

feduptaxpayer said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > feduptaxpayer said:
> ...



Lol, well that's been thought of before now. I'm just glad you seem to be holding up, I mean you still have to read his confused babblings....you must have an iron constitution


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 22, 2015)

feduptaxpayer said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > feduptaxpayer said:
> ...




You're an irrational coward, chuckles.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 22, 2015)

feduptaxpayer said:


> , Marxist loser?




Oh look, you're wrong again. Seems to be all you're good at is being wrong and making an ass of yourself.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 22, 2015)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> ..... I think it might be the great Japanese actor Toshiro Mifune......




And....wrong again. Ignorant coward all the way through.


----------



## MarathonMike (Dec 23, 2015)

The expanding Muslim population in Germany will strain the welfare programs, the education system and the healthcare system. I cannot fathom what Merkel was thinking.


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Dec 23, 2015)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...




(X)Someone has to do it.  Chuckle.


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Dec 23, 2015)

MarathonMike said:


> The expanding Muslim population in Germany will strain the welfare programs, the education system and the healthcare system. I cannot fathom what Merkel was thinking.



(X)It would appear as though Merkel is one of so many other politicians in the world who have do as they are told or else. If they do not then they are, as Trump use to say on his TV show, "your fired". That is how things are done in the world of the elites. We are just pawns on the chessboard, and here to serve and protect our elite masters.


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Dec 23, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> > , Marxist loser?
> ...




(X)C'mon, you are just saying that because it is not true, eh? chuckle-chuckle.


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Dec 23, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



(X)I think that I should be taking that as a compliment seeing that it is coming from you? Anyway, I still think that you are two sandwiches shy a picnic, chuckle-chuckle.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Dec 23, 2015)

MarathonMike said:


> The expanding Muslim population in Germany will strain the welfare programs, the education system and the healthcare system. I cannot fathom what Merkel was thinking.



65% of the Muslim horde are males between the ages of 18-34, they are also ALL single, thus, single young men of military age, for a start this screams TROUBLE.

As Karl-Theodor zu Guttenburg has already said, 90% of ALL of them are not educated enough for German standards, thus are going to be 100% useless to the German economy, a bunch of male welfare queens.

Traitor Merkel....in previous years, she'd have already been dealt with.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Dec 23, 2015)

feduptaxpayer said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > feduptaxpayer said:
> ...



He's still coming back for more huh? Astonishing.


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Dec 23, 2015)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...




(X)Ya, and I am starting to get the feeling that he really does likes me. Yikes.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Dec 23, 2015)

feduptaxpayer said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > feduptaxpayer said:
> ...



You know, I'm going to have to take him off ignore....


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Dec 23, 2015)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > The expanding Muslim population in Germany will strain the welfare programs, the education system and the healthcare system. I cannot fathom what Merkel was thinking.
> ...




(X)They are nothing more than economic migrants. Refugees my butt. Refugees don't have phones. Donald Trump made a good point. How or who are they paying for these phones if they are refugees? Something is really wrong here with this picture. Personally, it is all just a bunch of  if you ask me.


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Dec 23, 2015)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...




(X)Right on. Join in the fun and start .


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Dec 23, 2015)

feduptaxpayer said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > feduptaxpayer said:
> ...



I can't find him to take him off ignore *sigh*


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 23, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


.


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Dec 27, 2015)

MarathonMike said:


> The expanding Muslim population in Germany will strain the welfare programs, the education system and the healthcare system. I cannot fathom what Merkel was thinking.




(X)She obviously can't think. Or the other reason being is that someone else thinks for her, and she is told to open the immigration doors and allow all those illegal refugees to come on in. But maybe there is some other big plans in the works for allowing all these so-called refugees into the country. I can see a race war in the making, and someone may be looking to benefit from it. And I am pretty sure that it is the ordinary people of those countries who will not benefit from it. Never trust a politician. They lie a lot.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Dec 28, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > ..... I think it might be the great Japanese actor Toshiro Mifune......
> ...



Yes, I'm that ignorant I know about Akira Kurosawa and his brilliant films.

I took you off ignore, hello sweet cheeks


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 28, 2015)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...




Apparently not as much as you wanted to pretend, since that is clearly not a picture of Mifune.


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Dec 29, 2015)

Onyx said:


> Since it has been brought up.
> 
> As someone with Jewish roots, I am going to testify something. The Germans disgust me with all their ultra contemporary liberal shit about Jews. Why the fuck would a Jew even want to live there? All one could expect is a never-ending silent pity party. Is there anything more degrading than that? Being a Jew tin Germany is equivalent to being subhuman, because you are going to get treated differently, and not in a good way or anything. Kind of like how grown men with mental retardation are treated like children.
> 
> At very least I am grateful that doesn't happen with conservative Muslims. They just openly hate you for your heritage and background.




(X)"They(Muslims)just openly hate you for your heritage and background". And sometimes they like to blow up innocent people once in a while. Sometimes their hate goes a little too far. There are a lot of good Germans around. Why they all seem to disgust you is beyond belief. What has any German done to you lately that has harmed you? Over to you.

And why are the German people the butt of hatred all the time by the mainstream media when the Japanese were just as cruel if not worse towards their prisoners. They supported Nazism in the war, but are never demonized as much as Germans are. If you are going to pick on one, then why not pick on the other?

Personally, maybe the reason for that has to do with the color of ones skin. If one is white, attack them. If non-white, then ignore them. The MSM always shows it's true colors. The color of


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 29, 2015)

The preceding post brought to you from bizarro world.  ^^^^^


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Dec 30, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> The preceding post brought to you from bizarro world.  ^^^^^




The preceding post was brought to us from a bizarre and unthinking zombie.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 30, 2015)

feduptaxpayer said:


> ......
> 
> And why are the German people the butt of hatred all the time by the mainstream media when the Japanese were just as cruel if not worse towards their prisoners. They supported Nazism in the war, but are never demonized as much as Germans are. If you are going to pick on one, then why not pick on the other?
> 
> Personally, maybe the reason for that has to do with the color of ones skin. If one is white, attack them. If non-white, then ignore them....




That is some crazy, paranoid, reality-denying nonsense. You've gotta get off the drugs.


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Dec 30, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> > ......
> ...




(X)


----------

